# Help with blood pressure please



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

My blood pressure was borderline hypertension when checked at the doctors about 7-8 weeks ago (141/80) so was told to keep an eye on it and if it remains high then come back. I thought it may have been due to stress as I was in my final weeks of uni and had a lot of pressure to get coursework in etc.

So I've been doing more cardio since then and bought a blood pressure monitor from lloyds pharmacy today so I can measure at home. Haven't done any cardio at all for over a week now though as took a week off the gym from being ill.

1st reading came out at 142/90

2nd reading 135/80

3rd reading 119/95 :confused1:

4th reading 126/75

So what's going on? lol I did them all within the space of about half an hour, and I did notice that when taking the first reading (142/90) my heart rate was raised (95bpm), and I was aware and quite nervous about taking it out of fear of getting another high reading, so could this reading be due to anxiety? or is the first reading the most accurate?

Also, I took the last reading (126/75) about 2-3 mins after the one before once I had relaxed and my heart rate had come down a bit.

I don't really know what to make of it tbh, i know there is something called white coat syndrome where your blood pressure goes up due to anxiety when in the doctors, maybe something similar is happening?

Any thoughts?


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Also I just bought these:

http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/produ...ng=celery+seed

Celery seed extract, so hopefully they should help a bit


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You are fine.

Your diastolic was normal and systolic just slightly raised.

Celery is very good along with hawthorn.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> You are fine.
> 
> Your diastolic was normal and systolic just slightly raised.
> 
> Celery is very good along with hawthorn.


Cheers, I'd like it be around 120/70 ideally but if I keep getting a load of different readings like today i'll never know for sure


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

S_Tezza said:


> Cheers, I'd like it be around 120/70 ideally but if I keep getting a load of different readings like today i'll never know for sure


Well the new bench mark is even a little lower than that.

After having several years of elevated systolic readings 140-60 i am not really working on keeping it low with cardio, diet and supplements and now often its 110/60:thumb:


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

My doc always told me that the home testers are slightly off cant remeber now what figure they say to add or take away lol...Like con says your systolic is not to worry bout to much so long as it not stupidly high...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SPIKE1982 said:


> My doc always told me that the home testers are slightly off cant remeber now what figure they say to add or take away lol...Like con says your systolic is not to worry bout to much so long as it not stupidly high...


Yep systolic can change from one second to the next but diastolic should not change that much thus if it is elevated as in over 85 and especially over 90 you have a problem that needs attending.


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

bro your fine:innocent: . the worry for young guys below fifty is dystolic that realy means:beer: lifestyle . as i know [ yes i have high blood pressure ] just clean up your diet stop smoking and no drinking . do not worry you aint got a prob :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

White coat hypertension


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I'll keep taking readings regularly and carry on with cardio and see if the celery seed extract helps

cheers


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> White coat hypertension


I'll 2nd that.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

hey mate, sounds like it was raised due to temporary stress. The doc should have told you to take three readings within 15mins of each other and take them at different times of the day. Obviously cardio and diet will help bring it down but it sounds like a temporary increase due to uni etc.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ideally for consistency you should assume the same position each time.

Sit on a dining chair with your forearm resting comfortably on the arm or a table and not tensed. The cuff should be at the height of your breastbone.

Relax for a couple of minutes before taking a reading and don't move about or use your other arm.

Take 3 readings 3 times a day. If possible store them and draw a graph. It's an upward trend in either systolic or diastolic which is of concern.

Although you're young, don't forget that your systolic will naturally rise somewhat with age: 140 anyway is not so bad on gear.

It's your diastolic which needs watching most. 70 is good, 80 is OK, 85 concerning, 90 worrying.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

My diastolic was 58 today with a systolic of 122 even though my heart rate was 98 (was about 1 minute before the nurse jabbed me to take blood). Long gone are the days of 150/85, thankfully!!!


----------



## Penniman (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, I have read this post. Yoga is the best for our health. I have done my yoga teacher training course. Schedule is very important, when we are doing any type of workout and yoga also.

_____________________

ganja seeds


----------

